# Sydney?



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi

I've noticed that there are quiet a few people here from Sydney here so I was wondering if anyone is interested in starting up a regular meetup/support/going out group.

Ive been suffering social anxiety for over 10 years, and i would say i have recovered a fair bit, however it still has an impact on my life, particularity when making friends.

I would really like to get out more and do more things that i dont get to do, whether it be a night out, a few drinks, dinner, movies, gym, bowling, sporting events and so on

If anyone here is interested just post a message below or PM me perhaps we can chat and maybe organise something.

Thanks.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

*Hey*

I'm from sydney. i've been trying to start a sydney group for a few days but haven't been able to cause it's locked for me for some reason. we should start a group to connect all sydneysiders and see how people feel about some casual meetups. What do you think?


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Jyder and Nonethemore.

Good to see there is already a group going.

Nonethemore ive pm'ed you.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

How would people feel about a relaxed game of lawn bowls and a few drinks, and then lunch after? (Yeah its for young people)

There are a few places around Sydney where we can do this, take off our shoes, feel the grass between our feet, enjoy the spring weather, a drink or two???

Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep id be keen for that!


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome, me too .


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Cool, sounds like we are onto something then. I spoke to Nonethemore, she said a small group of people 4-5 people already meet occasionally, so perhaps we can organise something soon. Any others from Sydney keen ?


----------



## doedeer (Aug 31, 2011)

hi, are there still gatherings already happening for sydney?


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

*Sounds good*

What does everyone think about a Saturday day meetup? Maybe a month down the track for planning purposes.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds good man, Do you want to organise it? I haven't ever played lawn bowls. Maybe something city orientated would be the most convinient for everyone.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

*Started a Sydney group*

Hey, started a Sydney group so all of us can unite in one place .


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Joined the Group, thanks for setting it up, i was trying to, but they wont let new members start groups :/


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Is that Ice Bar still at Circular Quay ?


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

How about people mention dates that suit them? Then we can hopefully find a date that suits everyone and plan something already lol.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

UniqueMoko said:


> Is that Ice Bar still at Circular Quay ?


No. It was too expensive to run so it was shut down.

I'm from Sydney but the idea of joining a group of anxious people has always filled me with the idea of it being awkward. I know I'd be constantly aware of it. I hate awkward situations and also perceptions.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

Sydney? or the bush?

I come from Sydney originally. You would be surprised to know how many Canberrans are in Sydney on any given weekend.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> No. It was too expensive to run so it was shut down.
> 
> I'm from Sydney but the idea of joining a group of anxious people has always filled me with the idea of it being awkward. I know I'd be constantly aware of it. I hate awkward situations and also perceptions.


Awkward ? Never

Not with me around :b

Maybe you should come along and help dispel your false perceptions!
*
*


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Next weekend would be perfect. I agree Moko, it will not be awkward but freshly entertaining to not have to worry that being anxious isn't ok. We will all be anxious which will make everybody less anxious


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

I can do the Sat 15th or Sun 16th October (2 weeks away)

How is everyone else on those days.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

hoddesdon said:


> Sydney? or the bush?
> 
> I come from Sydney originally. You would be surprised to know how many Canberrans are in Sydney on any given weekend.


Sydney CBD

If anyone from Canberra wants to make the short 3 hour trip up i guess they can. Someone is comming from Newcastle so i think thats roughly the same distance.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

The 15th or 16th is fine with me.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

UniqueMoko said:


> Sydney CBD
> 
> If anyone from Canberra wants to make the short 3 hour trip up i guess they can. Someone is comming from Newcastle so i think thats roughly the same distance.


Someone is coming from Newcastle?


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

nonethemore said:


> Someone is coming from Newcastle?


There is/was, but she cant make it till after November due to Uni.


----------



## doedeer (Aug 31, 2011)

Selbbin said:


> I'm from Sydney but the idea of joining a group of anxious people has always filled me with the idea of it being awkward. I know I'd be constantly aware of it. I hate awkward situations and also perceptions.


I know how you feel, for me it's like the last straw - if I'm still awkward around people who I know are all equally awkward, then I'm screwed! haha.

Nah but I guess you just have to be brave and give it a chance. 

Is this going to be during the day or at night??


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

It's not actually awkward because you all have something that is a big part of your lives to talk about - social anxiety. It could be awkward if no one talked about it maybe idk but when I went to cognitive behavioral group therapy it was really good to meet some other people who have the same kinda problems as me. I'm from canberra and would love to come but a) I'm 18 I think most of you guys are a fair bit older than me and b) I don't have a car ;(


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

It seems nonethemore and alwaysmistaken cant make it on the weekend of 15th/16th

Both well be free from November onwards


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

determination said:


> It's not actually awkward because you all have something that is a big part of your lives to talk about - social anxiety. It could be awkward if no one talked about it maybe idk but when I went to cognitive behavioral group therapy it was really good to meet some other people who have the same kinda problems as me. I'm from canberra and would love to come but a) I'm 18 I think most of you guys are a fair bit older than me and b) I don't have a car ;(


Dont let the age thing stop you from comming. I think most of us are in our 20's 25 being the average, and im pretty sure 1 guy from here is 19 and he did say he was interested in comming.

As for the car, its like 4 hours on the train ?


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

doedeer said:


> I know how you feel, for me it's like the last straw - if I'm still awkward around people who I know are all equally awkward, then I'm screwed! haha.
> 
> Nah but I guess you just have to be brave and give it a chance.
> 
> Is this going to be during the day or at night??


I think its going to be in the day, but some of us might go into the night :b


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok sounds good, Saturday the 15th would be good then so the night is an option for everybody. Where should we meet??

And hopefully we'll see you two at the next one


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll come to the next one guys, October is just a really busy time for me.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Like Unique has already mentioned I wont be free until mid November. If you do go ahead with this meet up, I hope you all have fun.


----------



## weiweidav (Nov 17, 2009)

i want to join too


----------



## doedeer (Aug 31, 2011)

I won't be able to make that weekend either because of uni assessments, so it'll have to be the next one for me too.

hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok it's looking like Tim is unable to make this weekend so I think it's best to reschedule the meetup until after the uni holidays are over since that's when the majority of people are available to go . I feel that we should start planning it now so we have something concrete by the time it gets nearer to the time. What does everyone think??


----------



## Vict0r (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys, I've been going on these forums for a long time (just reading), but this is the first time I've actually made an account and posted. While my post isn't exactly related to this meetup, I just want to ask a question. Since you're all from Sydney and you'll all be experts at answering this question: what is there to do in Sydney/where is there to go? Because I really have no idea what to do, and don't really want to do anything touristy either. The reason I'm asking this is because I have nowhere to take my girlfriend (who's pretty much the only person with whom I have 0% social anxiety). I just want to do something or go somewhere, but have no idea what to do. I usually go out from 12 pm to 6 pm, and I also don't drink. What do you people do for fun? Sorry for typing too much but it's frustrating. I've googled for hours, "Places to go in Sydney," "What to do in Sydney," etc. and can't find anything at all.

Yeah, I think I'm ranting too much here. I really apologise


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Vict0r said:


> Hi guys, I've been going on these forums for a long time (just reading), but this is the first time I've actually made an account and posted. While my post isn't exactly related to this meetup, I just want to ask a question. Since you're all from Sydney and you'll all be experts at answering this question: what is there to do in Sydney/where is there to go? Because I really have no idea what to do, and don't really want to do anything touristy either. The reason I'm asking this is because I have nowhere to take my girlfriend (who's pretty much the only person with whom I have 0% social anxiety). I just want to do something or go somewhere, but have no idea what to do. I usually go out from 12 pm to 6 pm, and I also don't drink. What do you people do for fun? Sorry for typing too much but it's frustrating. I've googled for hours, "Places to go in Sydney," "What to do in Sydney," etc. and can't find anything at all.
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm ranting too much here. I really apologise


Yeah as nonethemore said, the ferries are cool. You could go to the botanic gardens which isn't really super touristy. While you'd have to suffer seeing the harbour and bridge, Milson's Point is apparently nice to just hang around (never done it myself, but I've heard from people who've had multiple dates there), and there's Luna Park if that doesn't seem too touristy. Or you could go for a walk in Hyde Park (or the Domain) and movie at near Town Hall station... Or aquarium... This is all focused around the CBD area... Otherwise some beach since the weather's getting nice now... I dunno how to not make them sound touristy, because I'd do those anyway lol


----------



## Vict0r (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestions and I really appreciate the effort both of you have put into your posts, and that's why I really have to deeply apologise for saying that none of those activities really appeal to me. I really want something to do, it doesn't necessary have to be the city, but I mean I don't want to sit around doing nothing or just walk around looking at the local scenary because that's the problem I'm having at the moment. I just really need something active (not really physical), engaging and interesting. The beach is not really an option because apart from the fact that I don't have any swimwear and that I'm self conscious, I'd have to go there by public transport, and it'll be a hasle getting dry and changing clothes after being in the water, not to mention the sand.

At the moment every time I go out, I basically have absolutely nothing to do. This is basically an example of my day: I go to the city, enjoy a nice lunch at a restaurant or any place I find intriguing, then after the meal I have practically nothing to do at all. I go to the shops but it's really boring because I'm just walking around, not really looking at the products and I really have no intention to shop.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah alright... There's jet boat rides, go karting or paintball if you're more into that. I don't know what to suggest for anything on a daily basis.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Should organise a date in decemer for a meet up if everyone is still keen


----------



## weiweidav (Nov 17, 2009)

im keen


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Lets set/negotiate a date 

Saturday 3rd/ Sunday 4th December or

Saturday 10th/ Sunday 11th December

so whos down ??


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Saturday the 3rd would best suit me seeing as ill be in sydney that day


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Saturday 3rd is fine with me


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm up for the 3rd of December


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

What are people interested in doing?


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

We shall think of something. Just need to know whos comming and what they feel comfortable in doing....

James wont be comming.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Lets all go out for drinks at a quiet pub


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm all for paintball if that get's organized...


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Id also be down for paintball in the future too.


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Yea paintball would be good for the future. Yea a lunch with a few drinks sounds good. How about sweeneys in the city....it's a few metres away from town hall??


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry I can't make it. I actually moved to Uluru.


----------



## pausanius (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm brand new here - would also be down for a pub lunch/paintball/the like.


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

You lucky people living in Sydney, Australia! I'm planning a trip to Australia/New Zealand in 2 or 3 years and I can't wait. I was in Brisbane 5 years ago.

I'd love to meet you at a pub then 

P.S. A girl at the reception desk at our hotel said that Australians didn't use the term "candy bar", but said "chocolate bar"...she laughed and thought I was "cute" for saying that!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

If you're ever in Uluru, Firelflies, ..........we can watch the sun set over the rock, leaving our SA behind for one brief second!


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## Fireflies (Sep 3, 2011)

humourless said:


> If you're ever in Uluru, Firelflies, ..........we can watch the sun set over the rock, leaving our SA behind for one brief second!


Sounds like a date!


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/pausanius-68920/It has 4 floors and lots of space. The top level is a rooftop outdoors area, 3 level has pool, 2 level has a thai restaurant and first level bar. Also it is literally less than 50 metres away from the station so easy to get there/home. Pausanius you should come. It is also easy to find a quiet area to sit. What does everyone think. We are about 2 weeks away from the 3rd of December.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

See you all at Sweenys then


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i would love to join if possible, depends where in sydney though but i should be able to come if that is fine


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

nonethemore said:


> You should come if you can! Sweeneys is in the city near town hall.


thank you i would love to but i do not have a licence so i doubt i would be able to get back but if its lunch then i can most likely go, is there a specific time atm? thank you for inviting me(well kinda inviting me) i really need to get out there and meet people and i cant think of anyone better to meet than others with social anxiety


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm sorry to spring this up guys but Sweeneys might not be the best choice, it's quietier during the week but on the weekend it can get busy and that my idea of quiet might be a bit different from other people who are more at the beggining stage of getting better. Does anyone know a quiet pub,restaurant or place on Saturdays that would better suit this event??


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Im ok with Sweeneys, but if anyone has any problems we can go somewhere else - Market City ? That's got a quiet outdoor terrace.

We could still meet at Sweeneys, and take it from there.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

What time would people like to meet? 2pm? Usually ive found drinking and chatting doesn't last any longer than 1.5 -2 hours so if people were up to do something like bowling or lazertag afterwards then thats something we could do if anyones up for it ???

Any suggestions? A movie? Lazertag? Bowling? Lunch ?


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Fireflies said:


> Sounds like a date!


sorry..bad taste....


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

nonethemore said:


> Lol thats ok. Meetup will probably be in the day as said above.


thank you, sorry should have read that earlier, but i kinda didnt:b


----------



## blankety blank (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok awesome, where is Market City?? Also is it ok if we meet at 2pm as I might have something on on friday. And that sounds good to just go with the flow on the day .


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

big night before hand aye jyder?


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

I also want to go to the Sydney FC game the next day


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## RedMercury (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am looking forward to meeting you all on Saturday! :clap
Just to clarify are we meeting at Sweeny's or Marketcity?


----------



## pausanius (Nov 16, 2011)

Just confirming I'll be coming as well - where in Market City are we meeting?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

maybe we should meet at a venue or maybe on a certain station to make sure everyone knows where they are going


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Well if we are going to Sweenys, then we could meet at Sydney Town Hall (on the steps) then just walk over to the bar as its only a few minutes walk

Or Perhaps meet at the Sydney Entertainment Center if we were to go to Market City


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

i am happy meeting anywhere i just wanted a specific location so no one misses out and gets lost, also how much would tickets for the sydney fc game be? i know thats not related to our meeting but i might go anyways last time i went was sydney vs the newcastle jets in a home final which was season 2 or 3 i think

EDIT: stupid match not at the SFS, might wait for melbourne victory or something


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

i thought it was in Kograh ?


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

it is there, i think i might be going, also want to go next time they play melbourne victory, brisbane play beautiful football so i really want to see some of that live though sydney FC have a chance


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Todays the Day!! :clap


----------



## RedMercury (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome meet up, we need to this this again.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah, it was good to finally meet everyone.


----------



## danaes (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone in Sydney <18? Should try and get meet up going for us teens.


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

how was the attendance? i couldnt go even though i really wanted to, hopefully next time


----------



## abstractdreamer (Dec 4, 2011)

danaes said:


> Anyone in Sydney <18? Should try and get meet up going for us teens.


Yeah I'm 17 as well. Maybe we can organise something someday.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm feel liking a quiet picnic in hyde park / the domain/ botanical gardens in Feb. An afternoon with some wine, cheese, crackers, meat n wot not.

Who's Keen ?


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## tcv (Mar 2, 2010)

I might be. I've never met anybody here though..


----------



## ntt (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I've been to one of the meetups so far. I just realized I've had this profile for more than 2 years and this is my first post.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

tcv said:


> I might be. I've never met anybody here though..


Well hopefully you can make it. Ill need to set a date. But it will be some time in Feb.


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

So 3 Keen, and im sure the others might be too.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

ntt said:


> Sounds good to me. I've been to one of the meetups so far. I just realized I've had this profile for more than 2 years and this is my first post.


Actually, you have had it for three years. Yes, that is more than two years. If you joined between 20 January 2009 and 31 January 2009 it is not quite three years, but it would round up to three years.


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey I'd like to come if I can make it im from canberra ive been a bit busy lately though with starting uni in a few weeks and doing rsa and hopefully getting a job as a bartender soon


----------



## Undisclosed (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey I'm 17 and wondering if you guys are up to anything


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Ok we have decided Sunday the 12th Feb is the day, in the Botanical Gardens.


As for the 17 year olds, i know a bunch of you expressed some interest in comming (or even setting up your own group) and we would like to have you there, but there is the issue of drinking. I'm sure its against the law to let under 18's have a drink even while in the company of adults.

What does everyone else think.


----------



## trajan (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,
I'll put myself down tentatively for Sunday the 12th. Is it ok to bring partners along?


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

trajan said:


> Hi,
> I'll put myself down tentatively for Sunday the 12th. Is it ok to bring partners along?


Yeah for sure!


----------



## Benjee (Nov 28, 2011)

UniqueMoko said:


> Ok we have decided Sunday the 12th Feb is the day, in the Botanical Gardens.
> 
> As for the 17 year olds, i know a bunch of you expressed some interest in comming (or even setting up your own group) and we would like to have you there, but there is the issue of drinking. I'm sure its against the law to let under 18's have a drink even while in the company of adults.
> 
> What does everyone else think.


Sydney botanical garden is a great place :yes luv it


----------



## sda (Oct 23, 2011)

I am so tempted to come up, but I live few hours down the road, so getting there is not easy. 

I will be in Sydney, but only on Friday. 

In anycase I don't really know any of you anyway.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

Damnt looks like I missed this one! Let me know when you organise the next meet guys


----------



## 161 (Jul 12, 2011)

just want to say sorry to everyone, bye


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

Just wondering if there any other sydney people around in the age group of 27 to 34 who are keen to get to know each other and meet up? Let me know


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, just joined the Sydney-sider group. Would kind of like to get to know people, though I'm not sure if I'm ready for a face to face meet up just yet


----------



## Vindie (Mar 28, 2012)

Same, same ^ 

This section of the forum is a great idea.


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

Just saying hi folks, as I spend a fair bit of my time in Sydney, although based closer to Canberra. I'm probably older than people you would all like to catch up with anyhow, although I still think and feel the same as when I was in my 20's!


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

GregW said:


> I'm probably older than people you would all like to catch up with anyhow,


Don't be silly :b we're not agist here.....well I'm not


----------



## UniqueMoko (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah age really doesnt matter


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll be at Bondi Beach this Saturday at 4pm or so.  I'll be half beach-goer and half tourist with my camera.


----------



## GregW (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks about the age thing folks, that is all in my head really...just a bit self conscious of having gone on so long without having found a solid answer to this!


----------



## Rob25 (Mar 30, 2012)

It's tempting but, well, I'd probably freak out. I'd have to actually talk.


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

How about all you sydney peeps come to newcastle and hang with me? lol


----------



## dove840 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm new to this thread, I haven't met anyone with SA before, even though I've had it for life.

19 years old in Northern Sydney area, if anyone wants to arrange something or if you know about anything happening in future, please let me know! Thanks


----------



## NJShady (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd been down for one of these things one time... I'm 20 living in Western Sydney


----------



## RedMercury (Aug 3, 2011)

There is a picnic being held this Saturday the 23rd at Hyde Park by a few of us Sydney SA regulars. If anyone wants to come they are more than welcome  We usually arrange things via facebook, so if you are keen message me and i'll add you.


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a former Brisbane resident moved to Sydney, and would be interested to meet up with some of you guys, as horrific as I am at conversing with people! Any future meets being planned?


----------

